# Tiger Lotus Flowering out of the tank



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Look what I found today. first time I've seen this on my own tank. Looks nice though.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

looks very nice


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow that's cool! Almost doesn't look real, thanks for the post.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow! Now that would look awesome if there were more flowering out of the water. I want some now


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the likes. It folds up during the day and opens up again at night. It must be nocturnal.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

no not nocturnal, they are like the Gremlins they don't like bright light!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

That's beautiful. Hopefully mine flowers some day. Congrats. It must be happy


----------

